# Etrex Legend Problem



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I picked up an Etrex Legend @ Target a few months ago. Haven't used it very many times. Marked a few way points here and there...I've been waiting for winter to use it rabbit hunting and ice fishing, but I'm noticing now that on the navigation screen the arrow seems to be malfunctioning. Very disappointing. Has anyone else experience this?


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

I don't know if yours has the same problem I had (and it sounds different). Mine started acting up 6-7 months after I had it. The display would have light streaks across the screen. Then I banged it and it would go away and be OK. A few days later it repeated. I called Garmin, got a tech person very quick (now that's a plus!) and they were concerned. Said to send it back and they will fix it. OK, I paid a small mailing postage fee to send it in and 5 days later I get it back! They replaced some connector inside, glued it so it wouldn't happen again and charged zero! Said if it happens again, get a hold of them. I have never had such great service...
Since then it is perfect and an awesome rig. I use mine especially out west and in California with topo maps at the ranches and metro maps in the cities. (you can load both types at once as long as they don't cover the same areas). Call them and get it fixed while it's in warranty. You will be pleased.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

No problems here. I've had mine for about 2 years now and it's been working great ever since. Knock on wood!  

It's good to know they have great tech support too just incase!


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Michigan Hunter, I was having the same exact problem with mine. Didn't start to act until i had it for about a year and 1/2. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info on the warranty Michigan Hunter. For some reason I figured it was just a 90 day deal. I'll have to call them up.


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Customer support and warranty is good! Check for any updates. They will update it as well fix it when you send it for repair. If you have a older model check their website for update's. Online and FREE.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

got mine early september last year used it all trou small game all trou bow and all trou gun works great


----------



## polarisidiot (May 10, 2004)

Rich P,

What is it doing? If you are talking about the arrow in which you should be traveling to get to your waypoint, you must be moving for the arrow( compass ) to read accurately. Let me know if that is it or not.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

garmin help number 1-800-800-1020


----------

